# spring thaw train show



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

anybody going allentown, pa this weekend?:dunno:


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Nooo, to far of a drive and I'm not sure what caliber of show it is. I would hate to travel that far for a gymnasium size show.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

decent show! pretty much all scales represented.
over 50,000 sq ft, 625 vendor tables.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Is it really gonna thaw in PA this weekend?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm going to be at the early breakfast at the Hamilton Family Restaurant and on to the show at 8:00 AM with an early admission ticket.

As far a _gymnasium size_, the Allentown show is a very nice sized show, much bigger than most.

Spring Thaw™ Train Meet - February 21 & 22, 2015


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

I enjoyed that show back when I lived in PA, its one of the older, well known and advertised shows and draws good dealers IMHO. I have been to larger shows and found squat, been to a small show at a school or bingo hall and found the best deals. The smaller venues tend to not charge as much for tables, so this reflects in the pricing and willingness to make deals. Mike


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

cole226 said:


> decent show! pretty much all scales represented.
> over 50,000 sq ft, 625 vendor tables.


Wow 625 tables sounds like a good show. Wish I lived closer the last two shows I went to was one small room with maybe 50 tables


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

mtoney said:


> I enjoyed that show back when I lived in PA, its one of the older, well known and advertised shows and draws good dealers IMHO. I have been to larger shows and found squat, been to a small show at a school or bingo hall and found the best deals. The smaller venues tend to not charge as much for tables, so this reflects in the pricing and willingness to make deals. Mike


I've found some great deals at the Eastern Division York show, probably the biggest O-gauge show in the country. Most of the really small shows don't have a sufficient variety to have what I'm probably looking for.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Allentown? Kinda close to me. Can anyone come or is it members only?
And does it have... T Gauge?


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Crap, nevermind, it's always too far...
Give me one more train show in PA that's somehow too far even though I know it's close and I'm going to scream... I wish they had that train show in the Greater Philadelphia Expo Center at Oaks where I got my 33 but apparently no.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's too far from Downingtown?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It's too far from Downingtown?


LOL, thats what i thought, but i didn't say anything:dunno:


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

I was there, this is really the only show i get to go to. I got a lot of great stuff for not a ton of money. which is always a plus!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I went to this show as I always do and was pleased to find a larger than usual number of American Flyer vendors and items. I got a few goodies to cross off my bucket list. Nice thing about this show is that not one but 2 American Flyer parts vendors usually attend. However, one from NC did not make it due to weather down there. I never find Flyer parts at local shows. Thankfully York also offers some each time. For anyone who has not traveled to this show, you will be pleased as so much is available in almost all scales. The hobby is well represented here. There is another in November of this year, plan ahead.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Hopefully, the one in November will have a bit warmer weather, I'm glad I had early entrance tickets, because waiting outside for any length of time would have been bad!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

GRJ - I had the early entry tix as well, but the line waiting for doors to open was very long and it was very cold. I stayed in the car until they were almost all inside, maybe 10 min. after the doors opened. Agree Nov. should be warmer......brrrrrr.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

*spring thaw*

i got there about 10:00, walked right in, no line. seems like good showing for AF 


picked up lionel 2530 series cars. 30,31,32,33
nice 2420 search lite caboose
couple 6411 diecast flats, these are nice cars you can usually pick for couple bucks.
2555 tanker
and a prewar 224 w/2224 tender. these were filthy. cleaned, lubed and they look and run like new.:appl: hardly any wear or paint chips. they were so dirty you couldn't even see the color or details. baldwins were caked full. does need trailing truck.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

May as well start of with my first post in the A-town thread. I always head to Nick's diner about 9:30 where my son and sister join the wife and me for breakfast. I make it to Ag Hall about 10:15 or 10:20. Generally the lines have shrunk to where you can at least get inside the vestibule and out of the cold. The rest of the family heads over to the Farmer's Market. I'm an AFL guy and have always had good luck at the A-town shows. This time around I picked up:

#716 op coal car
#650R coach (2 of them)
#651R baggage car
#591 op crossing gate (with all parts including the shanty roof intact)
A bag of various repair parts

Total cost was less than $100 so I think I did OK.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I'd say you got some good deals. I'm an AFL guy too and apparently within the local neighborhood of Lehighton -- about an hour away, south of there.


----------

